# Macro to copy data from Word to Excel



## adamski911 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking at trying to create a macro that will copy data from several word documents and put them into an excel document?

Anyone know if this is possible?

Thanks


----------



## 6StringJazzer (Nov 20, 2018)

It is possible, but it might not be easy. 

What is the data you want to copy from the Word documents? Is it the entire document, or just part? If it's just part, how do you identify which part you want? 

Once you copy the data, where does it go in the Excel file?

How are the Word documents identified? It has to be either something about the file name, or include all the Word files in a particular folder.


----------



## adamski911 (Nov 20, 2018)

essentially its a table of data on each word document in the same format and this needs pasting into a blank sheet in an excel file that pulls data from it.
The word files would be in a central location but would be named slightly differently


----------



## 6StringJazzer (Nov 20, 2018)

Maybe I didn't make it clear what kind of information is needed to answer a question like this.

To provide actual code for this, the code needs to know how to find the data in your Word document to copy. This is why I asked "If it's just part, how do you identify which part you want?" If you were to tell a person to copy part of the Word document, what part would you tell them to copy?

You want to paste from several Word documents. Does it all get pasted in one sheet? Each Word file in a separate sheet?


----------



## Macropod (Nov 20, 2018)

There are numerous threads here in which copying content from multiple Word documents to an Excel workbook is demonstrated. You should look at those. For example:
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...doc-files-into-excel-including-filenames.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...-multiple-word-doc-single-new-excel-file.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...068739-vba-excel-import-word-tables-help.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...cting-ms-word-form-data-into-excel-table.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...able-word-into-excel-based-table-headers.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...fic-range-remove-spaces-after-paragraphs.html
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/gener...t-word-document-putting-them-excel-table.html


----------

